# ARM auf Erfolgskurs: Eine Alternative zu Intel und AMD? - Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu ARM auf Erfolgskurs: Eine Alternative zu Intel und AMD? - Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: ARM auf Erfolgskurs: Eine Alternative zu Intel und AMD? - Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011


----------



## MaxNag (28. Februar 2011)

was für eine leistung kann ich mir denn so vorstellen? also auf welchem niveau spielt denn so ein arm 4kerner? mit welcher cpu kann man den vergleichen?


----------



## El Sativa (28. Februar 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> was für eine leistung kann ich mir denn so vorstellen? also auf welchem niveau spielt denn so ein arm 4kerner? mit welcher cpu kann man den vergleichen?


 den 4kerner kann man, soweit ich bescheid gelesen habe, wenn dann mit dem tegra2 oder 3 von nvidia vergleichen. mit desktopsystemen ist ein vergleich mmn. nicht möglich. aber jedes fette smartphone hat von denen nen prozi drin, wenn man mal ein paar jahre in die zukunft schaut, würde ich denen prozessoren für den desktopbereich zutrauen. aber mal schauen wie intel und amd dann mit patentklagen dagegen wettern.


----------



## DiZER (28. Februar 2011)

LOL, ernstgemeint??? wer wirklich ahnung von der materie hat wird solche albernen fragen nicht ernst nehmen.
ARM hat genau dort wo es gebraucht wird seinen platz und wird auch dort keine konkurenz befürchten müssen, - vorerst! preis und kosten von ARM sowie deren herstellung sind einfach umzusetzen und auch fast für jeden sehr kostensparend zu realisieren. jeder noch so unbegabte kenner der szene weiß wie der TABLET markt u co. noch boomen könnten.
von daher sind solche fragen eher als grundfrage zu betrachten und durchaus schon berechtigt.
ich jedoch brauche weder tablet noch ähnliches, aber das dachte ich ja damals über das handy auch


----------



## yikre (28. Februar 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> was für eine leistung kann ich mir denn so vorstellen? also auf welchem niveau spielt denn so ein arm 4kerner? mit welcher cpu kann man den vergleichen?


 
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Sieh Dir auf Youtube Videos vom zweikernigen (geiles Wort) LG Optimus Speed an. z.B. das hier:
YouTube - LG P990 OPTIMUS Speed im Test - der HDMI-Ausgang

Das Motorola Atrix soll bald an ein ganzes Netbook befeuern. Wenn ich bedenk was vor 2-3 Jahren in den Smartphones gesteckt hat bin ich gespannt wie das in weiteren 2-3 Jahren aussieht.


----------



## max00 (28. Februar 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> den 4kerner kann man, soweit ich bescheid gelesen habe, wenn dann mit dem tegra2 oder 3 von nvidia vergleichen. mit desktopsystemen ist ein vergleich mmn. nicht möglich. aber jedes fette smartphone hat von denen nen prozi drin, wenn man mal ein paar jahre in die zukunft schaut, würde ich denen prozessoren für den desktopbereich zutrauen. aber mal schauen wie intel und amd dann mit patentklagen dagegen wettern.



Das ist, soweit ich wieder weiß, eine völlig falsche Aussage, da Nvidias Tegra Chips ja auch auf der ARM Architektur basieren (Tegra2 ist ein 2-Kern ARM). Das "besondere" an den Tegra Chips ist die Grafikeinheit, die im Vergleich zu den derzeit verwendeten teilweise deutlich stärker ist!

Zum eigentlichen Vergleich ARM - x86 CPU kann ich aber auch nichts sinnvolles beitragen...


----------



## Naraya (28. Februar 2011)

Das Ding ist ja, wenn jetzt wirklich alles in die Cloud wandert, dann müssen die ARMs gar nicht mehr so viel an Leistung zunehmen, um dann die Anwendungen aus der Cloud abzurufen. Was manche Smartphones heute schon können, ist ja manchmal schon "erschreckend". Ich denke mal, das Intel und AMD sich was einfallen werden evtl. energieeffiziente Versionen ihrer bisherigen Architekturen oder sie werden sich auf die Cloud-CPUs konzentrieren.


----------



## El Sativa (28. Februar 2011)

max00 schrieb:


> Das ist, soweit ich wieder weiß, eine völlig falsche Aussage, da Nvidias Tegra Chips ja auch auf der ARM Architektur basieren (Tegra2 ist ein 2-Kern ARM). Das "besondere" an den Tegra Chips ist die Grafikeinheit, die im Vergleich zu den derzeit verwendeten teilweise deutlich stärker ist!
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Vergleich ARM - x86 CPU kann ich aber auch nichts sinnvolles beitragen...


 jo, sorry, wollte keinen kohl verbreiten. dachte, das die was eigenes haben.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (28. Februar 2011)

Was mich nur wirklich interessiert ist jetzt, warum Intel Arm verkauft hat, aber leider gibts bei uns keinen Kiosk, der PCGH verkauft^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2011)

Du kannst PCGH bei JEDEM Kiosk anfordern.


----------



## Genghis99 (28. Februar 2011)

Weiss nicht, ob ARM eine x86 Alternative sein kann - ARM benutzt (afaik) eine RISC Architektur, während x86 eine CISC Architektur darstellt.

Aber schon beeindruckend, was die ehemaligen Acorn Leute da in England mit ARM auf die Beine gestellt haben.

@thilo : Vielleicht gibt es bei ihm gar keinen Kiosk ? Es gibt überall Kuhkäffer - die haben nicht mal einen Bäcker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

max00 schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Vergleich ARM - x86 CPU kann ich aber auch nichts sinnvolles beitragen...



Guckt euch diverse Tablets an. ARM ist schnell genug für ein grundlegendes Betriebssystem, Office, Internet, in Kombination mit einem Decoderchip für Videos jeglicher Art,...
Kurz: ARM hat das Potential, die Leistungsanforderungen von >70% der x86 Nutzer zu stillen.

Direkte Leistungsmessungen für einen Vergleich sind, aufgrund der grundlegend unterschiedlichen Architektur, nur auf einer sehr abstrakten und nicht auf den Alltag übertragbaren Ebene möglich.




Genghis99 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob ARM eine x86 Alternative sein kann - ARM benutzt (afaik) eine RISC Architektur, während x86 eine CISC Architektur darstellt.



Der x86-Befehlssatz ist CISC, aber intern arbeiten die CPUs seit Ewigkeiten mit deutlich einfacheren µOps. Aber mit dem Nutzungsspektrum hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. Power ist auch ein RISC Befehlssatz und hat jahrelang seine Position neben x86 halten können.


----------



## Heinoneon (1. März 2011)

Wir sollten nicht vergessen dass ARM Betriebssystemme STARK an Hardware zugeschnitten ist. Andersrum gesehen ist der x86 Befehlssatz stark veraltet und bremst wegen der Abwärtskompabilität. Die C´t Leute von Heise haben auf einem Netbook mit ARM "Ubuntu" installiert. Der Akku hielt 4,5 Stunden durch. 2 Stunden weniger wie mit Android.


----------



## geo (1. März 2011)

Das x86 irgendwann ausstirbt sollte eigendlich klar sein, doch ich befürchte das es erst soweit kommt wenn mit dieser Technik kein Geld mehr zu machen ist 

ARM macht da eventuell den Anfang, aber die Chips die es momentan gibt würden mit Windows 8 wohl laufen wie XP SP3 auf nem 486 DX2 66 mit 32MB Ram 

Der PPC hat auch recht lange neben dem PC existiert, aber letztendlich hat der PC das Rennen gemacht.
Ich selbst habe noch immer meinen A4000 mit Cyberstorm PPC604e und 68060 50Mhz und arbeite sehr gerne an der Maschine, auch wenn ich momentan eher zum UAE greife denn die Power die man im Emulator hat ist unglaublich hoch und zeigt wie geil ein Amiga mit den Kapazitäten von heute sein könnte bzw. kann.

Bis ARM sich unter Windows mit der dicken blauen Mama und dem grünen Muttersöhnchen messen kann gehn noch einige Jahre ins Land


----------



## PCGH_Redaktion (1. März 2011)

Den kompletten Artikel in der PC Games Hardware 04/2011. Diese liegt ab Mittwoch, dem 2. März 2011 beim Zeitschriftenhändler Ihrer Wahl aus. Abonnenten halten ihr Exemplar bereits in den Händen. Sie haben Vorschläge und Kritik bezüglich der neuen PCGH-Ausgabe? Dann nutzen Sie den dazugehörigen Feedback-Thread im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum.


----------

